# African Violets



## cdub (Nov 4, 2007)

Almost everyone here must have at least one of these nifty plants somewhere in their houseplant collection. This one is my first, a first-bloom plant from a leaf cutting made back in April. I know absolutely nothing about this group of plants, except that they grow nicely for me. That's enough to make me see about acquiring a few more! Enjoy.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 4, 2007)

This was a leaf cutting in April of this year? I'd say they like you! EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 4, 2007)

good growing! :clap:

I'm about to throw out a bunch - need to make space for the orchids and other gesneriads (finally coming in from the balcony). If you'd like them, send me a PM with your address - I'll drop them in a box to you. They are various standards and minis - all with names.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Nov 5, 2007)

cdub, how do you grow them, in soil? I got one about a year and a half ago and planted it in s/h with the fine LECA and the thing grows and blooms like a weed! You should give it a try on one and see how they do for you.

-Josh


----------



## cdub (Nov 5, 2007)

I grow it in store-bought AV soil. One of these days when I finally invest in a trial run of S/H, I'll see how the African violets like it.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 7, 2007)

I understand they will do very nicely under lights alongside your orchids.


----------

